
The Radical Left-Wing Theory That the Government Has Unlimited Money - SirLJ
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/a34n54/modern-monetary-theory-explained
======
dmfdmf
_> Modern Monetary Theory’s basic principle seems blindingly obvious: Under a
fiat currency system, a government can print as much money as it likes._

There is nothing "radical" nor modern about it, the idea has been around for
200+ years and the advocates of such policies used to be called "currency
cranks". These people will destroy the dollar if they get their way then we
will see a 50% drop in the American standard of living over night and a real
dictator/fascist rise to power in the USA.

